# Emrilware.



## gbhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

I have a question. Currently I have a bunch of T-Fal stuff it works ok but its nothing special. I would like to get some All Clad stuff. Is the Emrilware equipment good. Or should I just buy what I need one piece at a time? 
I don't have 600$ to burn so this buy one piece at a time would be a rather long process


----------



## mikescookin (Jan 15, 2005)

You can buy All Clad irregulars (minor cosmetic defects) at a substantial discount. See this thread-
http://cheftalkcafe.com/forums/showt...light=all+clad
If you decide on a set, you can always get 20% of at linens n things and BBB with their coupons. And, Marshall's frequently has All Clad pieces at 30-50% off.

I don't have any experience with Emerilware.

Good luck.

Mike


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

All-Clad makes Emerilware, but you get what you pay for. They are not as high a quality as the original lines.

They're probably going to be better than our T-Fal, but if you don't want to be spending money twice and your T-Fal is still decent, then go piece by piece and look for All-Clad specials and deals and stores that take overruns and irregulars as suggested above. I've seen deals for a 7 piece boxed set of real All-Clad for $100. They're out there, may be few and far between, but you have to look. They'll last you the rest of your life if used properly.

Check places like Marshalls, TJ Maxx, garage sales, auctions, ebay. If you want to save money, it's possible, but you have to do the leg work and be patient. If you seek, you shall find.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I have a set of Emerilware (I assume you mean the non-stick), but I agree with Mudbug. I have accumulated several pieces of All-Clad MC2 line (which has a brushed exterior) and really like it. The nonstick Emerilware is fine for everyday cooking, don't get me wrong. But when you want to build up a fond (the tasty brown bits on the bottom of the pan) to make a sauce or gravy, you don't want a non-stick pan. The whole idea of not using non-stick for sauces is to get juices to stick. 

I use the Emerilware for making my morning eggs, pancakes, or sauteeing veggies (as for stir-fry)- any time I won't need to sear anything. I use the 6 quart stock pot for soups (the veggies need to be sweated, not fried so that works okay). But I use my large MC2 brasier pan when I need to put a sear on something. At least, until I can get a 12 inch fry pan! They run around $125 a pop.


----------



## gbhunter (Oct 14, 2004)

I will buy it one piece at a time. Also I did check out Ebay.. I just dont trust it for things like this. You never know what you are going to get and I have seen people get really (excuse the pun) burned. I mean they offer a 140$ pan for 14.99 or something and it sounds like a great deal until you find out its a knock off or something like that. But I suppose that if you were to buy from some one that has allot vested in his profile it might be ok.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I have purchased many clad pots and pans on ebay. I have expanded my set I think to the max on ebay. I have the brushe4d exterior. I also have all the pots that I got when they first came out and you can't tell the difference between them.
Always check feedback and comments and number of transactions. I have 500 transactions on ebay without a hitch.
PS I have not bought any sets. I did get a roaster for 40. with the make offer button.
NO! I don't work for ebay.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

gb,
Can't believe the interest in the all clad. I used to pout if there was 3 bids on an item.
I would check these 4394491266 20 Qt
4394263704 1 Qt sauce
pan


----------

